# wanted 7" K style gutter run our at job site. Aprox 800'



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm looking for someone in the Chicago area with a 7" K style gutter machine that can do a run out for me on a job. The total footage is approximately 800 linear feet of .032 aluminum 7" K. The job is located in Northbrook, IL.

Contact Thomas at 847-729-3496 or PM me.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Uh oh, sounds very familiar, but my numbers are a little higher...


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Totally kidding, that sounds like a good one-


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LOl I would hope you're not bidding jobs in Illinois. 


it's prevailing wage too.


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Hey Grump do you have your own gutter machine? I was looking at buying one but wasnt sure what size to get, or brand? Just not really sure what I should be looking for.

Was thinking that this machine right here would be a good choice? 

http://www.guttersupply.com/p-gutter-machine-new-kwm-5-6-combo.gstml


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Get a 5" dedicated machine IMO, but one that can run out 24 gauge steel, 16 oz copper and .032 aluminum. For 6" we just get run-outs. 

Ironman has a good reputation.


----------

